# Sundown - 12/27



## Greg (Dec 27, 2010)

Epic pow bumps. Ex is seeded too.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Great day at sundown... Lapped it all morning with greg ,brian., grassi, mike, and my gfs son.....Id say about a foot of snow fell, but it was real hard to tell because of the wind...JP showed up and I ended up skiing with him till around 130...Time for a nap

steveo


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2010)

Watching the POV vid now. Nice!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2010)

The big man was nailing it today, and T2B without stopping...And we did a lot of laps....Looks like all that summer Mountainbiking has paid off

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Steveo!  Great day today.  Not quite the epic powder day we were hoping for, but the bumps were awesome with all the fresh snow in them!

Got some good footage with the new GoPro, I'll have upload it to my computer later and see if I can edit something up without my computer exploding.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2010)

Grassi's fired as cameraman. The only thing he got a shot of is his finger. :lol: I'll throw some vid up of the rest of you guys later.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry i missed you guys. got there around 12. caught sight of a few of you from the lift but never found you on the slopes.

I've been jealous of all the cool POV I've been seeing lately so i shot some of my own, but it really sucks. will post it once it is uploaded.

fun day at sundown.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2010)

helmet cams are so yesterday, i went with knee cam (won't make that mistake again)


it ain't pretty, don't watch on a full stomach


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2010)

Quick vid from the morning crew.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol: So that's what a knee sees!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2010)

Haven't gotten to any video yet, but here's an accidental shot from the GoPro as I was heading out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry we missed you Gary, sounds like you got there right as Greg and I were wrapping it up.  The video was a little spastic in the bumps, but I thought it was pretty cool in the Gunny section.

Nice work on the video Greg, thanks for putting that together.  There were a few sequences that I looked even more badass than I did in my mind, which doesn't happen very often. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2010)

Little clip of Greg and Brian



steveo


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2010)

nice vids guys.  today was my one work day of the week so as usual, i lose. 

Grassi, lookin much better then last year.  far more direct to the fall line.  take that to steeper runs and you'll really have something.  good work!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> helmet cams are so yesterday, i went with knee cam (won't make that mistake again)
> 
> 
> it ain't pretty, don't watch on a full stomach



:lol:  i can watch just about any video but i had to shut that one off.  that was disturbing!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2010)

2knees said:


> nice vids guys.  today was my one work day of the week so as usual, i lose.
> 
> Grassi, lookin much better then last year.  far more direct to the fall line.  take that to steeper runs and you'll really have something.  good work!



Ya missed a good day man.....Should be good tomorrow though :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Grassi's fired as cameraman. The only thing he got a shot of is his finger. :lol: I'll throw some vid up of the rest of you guys later.



Sorry bud.  To bad, you were really killing it the time I had the camera. 

Great day.  Hero bumps for sure.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Little clip of Greg and Brian
> 
> 
> 
> steveo



Hmm...still hinging and card dealing. Extension is better though.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Wish I  had the camera out when you were straightling T2B earlier in the morning..That was the cats ass...At least I didnt have my finger in front of the lens :wink:

steveo


----------

